# Yao Ming pic in a Rockets Uniform



## holv03 (Jun 22, 2002)

Hey guys take a look at the first pic of yao ming on a rockets uniform.

What do you guys think?


----------



## RocketsInFlight (Jul 14, 2002)

Hmm...

Makes him look tall.


----------



## hunterb14 (Jun 12, 2002)

i didnt know Yao could dunk


----------



## hunterb14 (Jun 12, 2002)

He looks great in a Rockets jersey. Cant wait to see him ion the court.


----------



## matthaus (Aug 16, 2002)

*ming is much better than i think*

he will be a super star(if dont hardly injured)


----------



## Azadre (Aug 25, 2002)

Ming will own the court look at him


----------



## FutureChampion3 (Aug 6, 2002)

> he will be a super star(if dont hardly injured)


I don't know about him being a super star, but he can definately a very good center.


----------

